# advice please



## Damo89 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey, im starting a deca/dianabol 8 week course soon im 21 years old 6ft 4, and weigh 12 and half stone, im finkin of usein 2ml deca jab once a week and 20-40mg dianabol tablets a day whilst usein milk thistle tabs to protect my liver abit from the toxic dianabol tabs, this is my first course on steroids am i taking too much ?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 10, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Damo89* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Damo89 (Jan 10, 2011)

alryt i didnt know


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2011)

Damo89 said:


> alryt i didnt know


 
try eating some decent food ya fkg skeleton!


----------



## Damo89 (Jan 10, 2011)

i do eat decent food u muppet


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2011)

Damo89 said:


> i do eat decent food u muppet


 
really? 6'4" and not even 175lbs? 

You even lift weights?


----------



## Damo89 (Jan 10, 2011)

jus because i dont weigh more doesnt mean i dont eat decent food, im always out and about burning whatever i put on unlike people like you that obv jus sits on his ass eating high protein food injecting himself and spending an hour at the gym a day


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 10, 2011)

Damo89 said:


> jus because i dont weigh more doesnt mean i dont eat decent food, im always out and about burning whatever i put on unlike people like you that obv jus sits on his ass eating high protein food injecting himself and spending an hour at the gym a day




  He got you there bud !


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2011)

Damo89 said:


> jus because i dont weigh more doesnt mean i dont eat decent food, im always out and about burning whatever i put on unlike people like you that obv jus sits on his ass eating high protein food injecting himself and spending an hour at the gym a day


 
So what is taking gear going to do, if you cant put on weight? Sounds like your the fkg muppet around here buddy. Double your food intake, you'll hit 200-210lb naturally within 6 months.



Retlaw said:


> He got you there bud !


 
Does he? I work 12 hour days, 60 hr weeks. I still find time to raise small children, WO 5x a week and spend an hour a night preparing my food.

You dont get this jerked and desirable from simply pinnin' gears son


----------



## Damo89 (Jan 10, 2011)

so what if u work 12 hour days 60 hours a week, if your work involves been sat infront of a computer screen alday ur still sat on ur ass and by the looks of your podgy stomach u could do with eating less or doin more abdominal work mate


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2011)

Damo89 said:


> so what if u work 12 hour days 60 hours a week, if your work involves been sat infront of a computer screen alday ur still sat on ur ass and by the looks of your podgy stomach u could do with eating less or doin more abdominal work mate


 
yeah, love the AIDs victim look - that's your secret right?


----------



## Damo89 (Jan 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> yeah, love the AIDs victim look - that's your secret right?


 
get the podgyness sorted first before u start commenting on any1


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2011)

Damo89 said:


> get the podgyness sorted first before u start commenting on any1


 
you realise with your well-planned cycle of gears you're going to put on 10lbs of water and look more 'podgy' than I will? 

 . . Not to mention having you're little Manchester weiner shutdown for the next 12 months? 

What will your gay friends think then?


----------



## Damo89 (Jan 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> you realise with your well-planned cycle of gears you're going to put on 10lbs of water and look more 'podgy' than I will?
> 
> . . Not to mention having you're little Manchester weiner shutdown for the next 12 months?
> 
> What will your gay friends think then?


 
I didnt know takin steroids makes people act like childish twats postin perfetic comments i only wanted advice, grow up mate ur 58 years old!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2011)

yep, Im the best looking 58yr old on the planet 

you want advice? Do some research, that way you dont look like a fkg idiot asking stupid questions. That way you might get some goddam respect around here


----------



## Damo89 (Jan 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> yep, Im the best looking 58yr old on the planet
> 
> you want advice? Do some research, that way you dont look like a fkg idiot asking stupid questions. That way you might get some goddam respect around here


 
ok then fair enuff, fancy givin sum proper advice? my 12 week plan..

40mg dbol a day for first 6 week
500mg test ethanate jab a week for full 12 weeks
0.5 arimadex EOD for full 12 week

not sure what PCT to use?, and how long after last test jab should i start usin the PCT ??


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2011)

I just did.

If you're hell bent on this cycle. 

HcG 250iu 2x/wk from week 2-12

2 weeks post cycle start your PCT:

clomid 50mg ED for 4 weeks

remember to eat, a shit load. Dont worry about a little fat gain - you're so damn thin it will be neglible.


----------



## Damo89 (Jan 11, 2011)

yes u could say im hell bent on it and im takin ur advice seriously..
 so.. 
week 1  40mg dbol and 0.5 adex EOD
week 2 bring in the test 2 250mg jabs a week
week 7 stop the dbol
week 12 finish the cycle
2 week later start 50mg clomid a day for 4 weeks

then after the 4 week of usin clomid can i restart my 12 week cycle again ??


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2011)

start the test from week 1

 . . you should take an additional 10-12 weeks post-PCT before starting again.

Quick question: what are you going to do if your gains stall?


----------



## Damo89 (Jan 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> start the test from week 1
> 
> . . you should take an additional 10-12 weeks post-PCT before starting again.
> 
> Quick question: what are you going to do if your gains stall?


 
if im workin out every day eating alot of the right food and havin the steroids my gains shouldnt stall through the 12 week should they? they might stall whilst im in PCT and in the time between end of PCT and start of new cycle but il jus eat loads and keep goin gym ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2011)

does going to the gym every day build more muscle?

how much is a lot of food for someone your size?

what is the 'right' food? 

what should you eat when during the day?

 . . you got a lot of shit to sort out if you want this to be a successfull cycle mate 

In the meantime, post up your workout regime. Lets see if thats going to help or hinder you.


----------



## Damo89 (Jan 11, 2011)

weeks 1 - 2
*Day 1

*Back
Chins - 3 sets: 10-12 reps (warm up sets)
Deadlifts - 5 sets: 8,6,4,4,6
Bent Rows - 4 sets: 8,6,6,4

Calves
Standing Raises - 5 sets: 10-15 reps 

*Day 2*

Biceps (warm up well before starting)
Barbell Curl - 5 sets: 8,6,6,4,6

Triceps
Close Grip Bench - 5 sets: 8,6,6,4,4
Dips (not using a bench using parallel bars) 4 sets: 10+ reps with added weights

Wrist Curls - 3 sets: 10-15 reps
Wrist Twists - 3 sets: 15 reps

*Day 3*

Shoulders
Military Press - 5 sets: 8,6,6,4,6
Rear Laterals - 4 sets: 10,8,8,6

Traps
Barbell Shrugs: 5 sets: 12,10,8,8,8

*Day 4* 

Legs
Leg Extensions - 3 sets: 10-15 reps
Leg Curl - 4 sets: 8-10 reps
Squats - 5 sets: 8,6,6,4,4 

*Day 5* 
Chest
Flat Bench: 5 sets: 10,8,6,4,4
Incline Bench: 4 sets: 8,6,4,4 
Calves
Standing Raises - 5 sets: 10-15 reps Hammer Curls - 4 sets: 10-6 reps
Barbell Reverse Curls - 4 sets: 10-6 reps

DAY 6 

15 mile run

DAY 7

relax


----------



## Damo89 (Jan 11, 2011)

weeks 3 - 4
*Day 1

*Chest
Incline dumbbell press - 3 sets: 10-12 reps
Incline flies - 3 sets: 10-12 reps
Cable Crossovers - 3 sets: 12 reps
Decline bench press - 3 sets: 10-12 reps
Machine bench press - 3 sets: 10-12 reps

Calves
Seated Raises - 5 sets: 10-15 reps 


*Day 2 *
Back
Chins - 5 sets: 10 reps
Dumbbell row - 3 sets: 8-12 reps
Latt Pull downs - 3 sets: 8-12 reps
Seated row - 3 sets: 8-12 reps
T-bar rows - 3 sets: 8-12 reps 
Wrist curls behind the back - 3 sets: 15-20 reps 

*Day 3* 
Shoulders
Dumbbell Press - 4 sets: 8-12 reps
Side Raises - 3 sets: 10-12 reps
Front raises - 3 sets: 10-12 reps
Upright rows - 3 sets: 8-10 reps
Cable side raises - 2 sets: 10-12 reps 
Traps
Dumbbell Shrugs - 4 sets: 10-15 reps 
Calves
Toe raises on leg press - 5 sets: 10-20 reps 

*Day 4* 
Triceps
Nose breakers - 4 sets: 8-12 reps
Kick backs - 3 sets: 8-12 reps
One arm over head press - 3 sets: 8-12 reps
Push downs (v-bar or rope) - 3 sets: 8-12 reps 
Biceps
Incline dumbbell curl - 3 sets: 8-12 reps
Concentration curl - 3 sets: 10-15 reps
Cable curls - 3 sets: 8-12 reps
Preacher curls - 3 sets: 8-12reps
Hammer curls - 3 sets: 8-12 reps
Reverse curls - 3 sets: 10-15 reps 

*Day 5* 
Legs
Extensions - 3 sets: 10-20 reps
Leg Curls - 3 sets: 10-15 reps
Leg Press - 3 sets: 8-12 reps
Hack Squats - 3 sets: 8-12 reps
Lunges - 3 sets: 8-12 reps Calves
Seated Raises - 5 sets: 10-15 reps

DAY 6 
20 mile run

DAY 7
relax


----------



## Damo89 (Jan 11, 2011)

week 5 - 6 repeat week 1 -2

week 7 -8 repeat week 3 -4

week 9 - 10 repeat week 1 - 2

week 11 - 12 repeat week 3 -4


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 11, 2011)

damo89 said:


> jus because i dont weigh more doesnt mean i dont eat decent food, im always out and about burning whatever i put on unlike people like you that obv jus sits on his ass eating high protein food injecting himself and spending an hour at the gym a day



hiyoooo


----------



## isco6 (Jan 11, 2011)

Sounds like alot of hard work.Keep us posted.And keep using the word podgey
it sounds cool.


----------



## Built (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey there - just chiming in here. How many calories a day are you eating, and how fast are you gaining weight?


----------



## weldingman (Jan 12, 2011)

thecaptn' said:


> yep, im the best looking 58yr old on the planet
> 
> you want advice? Do some research, that way you dont look like a fkg idiot asking stupid questions. That way you might get some goddam respect around here


 
+1^


----------

